# Yiannis Papazacharia (Paphos)



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello everyone

I was wondering if anyone can help me regarding a solicitor in Paphos, our sales agreement was in the possession of this solicitor before we landed back in the UK and was acting on our behalf without our consent even though he is independant????

The developer we bought from especially on this certain development seemed to have put the majority of their clients in this solicitors direction??

I really would like to know how many people who have bought off this developer mainly in paphos (their logo is orange), and who also had the misfortune of using the services of this solicitor because if I can show the court that there is a connection between the 2 parties I could be helping many people also seek justice in Cyprus

Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

joe1990 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help me regarding a solicitor in Paphos, our sales agreement was in the possession of this solicitor before we landed back in the UK and was acting on our behalf without our consent even though he is independant????
> 
> ...


Why on earth does anyone use a solicitor recommended by the developer they are purchasing from?
Of course the solicitor is working for the developer not for you. After all it is the developer who sends them clients.
Nobody should ever use a solicitor recommended by a developer.
I know which developer you are referring to and they always try to persuade clients to use this solicitor.
You can be sure that the majority of people who have bought from this developer used Papazacharia.
I am sure it wont be long before you have a long list of names.

We never ever allow our clients to use the same solicitor as the developer they are purchasing from as it is not in the best interest of the purchaser.
Even with resales we make sure that the solicitor we take our clients to does not work closely with the developer who built the property. It is for this reason we have more than one solicitor we can recommend to make sure our clients are protected.

Good luck in your efforts.

Veronica


----------



## apoolo (Oct 10, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Why on earth does anyone use a solicitor recommended by the developer they are purchasing from?
> Of course the solicitor is working for the developer not for you. After all it is the developer who sends them clients.
> Nobody should ever use a solicitor recommended by a developer.
> I know which developer you are referring to and they always try to persuade clients to use this solicitor.
> ...


Can i just ask what the lawyer has actuall y done? , or is it because the developer has instructed the lawyer to act on your transaction without your consent?


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Veronica

Thank you for your reply

It was this companies sales agent who told us to use his family solicitor, their sales agent told us they speak very good English and have a brilliant reputation that is why we used them, you could say it was part of the sales script, at 26 years old I didn't really have much experience in the big wide world?

I am very pleased to anounce to everyone that I took my case to the AIPP *(Association of International Property Professionals)* and with my solid eveidence they have upheld my complaint as of *10/1/2011 * and have now banned the developer in question from their association and will be banned from using their logo, it will be illegal if they still promote it on their website or any marketing material to attract new clients

So a multi-million pound company has really crossed the wrong person this time, a young male with energy to burn, can play all the mind games and bully tactics thrown in his direction and with my determination this could really cost the developer millions in sales :clap2:

Anyone reading thes with troubles in Cyprus never give up, it will all be worth it in the end, 

Cheers

Joe


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

apoolo said:


> Can i just ask what the lawyer has actuall y done? , or is it because the developer has instructed the lawyer to act on your transaction without your consent?


Hi

Yes the developer instructed this solicitor to act for me without my consent, when we were looking for solicitors to use, we received a letter saying that this solicitor was in possesion of our sales agreement already????? How if they are indipendant?????? Because developer must be in prior contact?????


----------



## ellados (Dec 8, 2010)

hi joe,
are you happy to name the developer in question?
if they are open to this kind of behaviour then chances are they may do other things that maybe morally questionable?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Things are hotting up in Cyprus regarding property transactions. It is all going to come to a head soon.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Why on earth does anyone use a solicitor recommended by the developer they are purchasing from?
> Of course the solicitor is working for the developer not for you. After all it is the developer who sends them clients.
> Nobody should ever use a solicitor recommended by a developer.
> I know which developer you are referring to and they always try to persuade clients to use this solicitor.
> ...


Veronica, it is sad, but some people leave their good sense back home when they emigrate.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Veronica, it is sad, but some people leave their good sense back home when they emigrate.


We have a saying 'they leave their brains on the plane'


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

ellados said:


> hi joe,
> are you happy to name the developer in question?
> if they are open to this kind of behaviour then chances are they may do other things that maybe morally questionable?


I would gladly name this rogue developer that is bullying its clients and competition who obey to the rules, but it could get deleted?

Its just a shame that I have solid evidence about this company not hear'say or made up rumours that really could be protecting so many unsuspecting clients to great financial ruin by them


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

joe1990 said:


> I would gladly name this rogue developer that is bullying its clients and competition who obey to the rules, but it could get deleted?
> 
> Its just a shame that I have solid evidence about this company not hear'say or made up rumours that really could be protecting so many unsuspecting clients to great financial ruin by them


Unfortunately we cannot allow naming and shaming as it could result in legal action against the forum.
However anyone who wants to know the developers name can pm you for it.
I have a very good idea who it is as this lawyer has his office directly behind the head office of a certain developer.


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Unfortunately we cannot allow naming and shaming as it could result in legal action against the forum.
> However anyone who wants to know the developers name can pm you for it.
> I have a very good idea who it is as this lawyer has his office directly behind the head office of a certain developer.


Veronica 

You have just hit the nail on the head about where these two parties are based because we were taken by our sales rep to what he said was his family solicitor obviously he took us round in circles to make out it was miles away when in fact they pretty much back onto each other, Classic situation as it is quite funny looking back now on what was happening to us by this companies sales rep?????, When I googled their registered addresses just to see infact where they were it brings them up no where near the places they should be??????

I wouldn't worry about them suing the forum because with my case they are sitting ducks and won't be about much longer, plus with what I have to say its 100% fact and you can only sue against fiction

The board of directors have till 18th January 2011 to get back to me or all hells about to break lose, I'll keep you posted :boxing:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It looks as though my suspicions about which developer it is were correct.
I have just looked on their website. It used to have the AIPP logo on it. Not any more


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It looks as though my suspicions about which developer it is were correct.
> I have just looked on their website. It used to have the AIPP logo on it. Not any more


Hi Veronica

It will hopefully start to put the faith back into the property market and help out a country that was once a brilliant place before the younger generation ripped the heart out of it, the people I really feel sorry for is the older generation living there who worked 20 hour days to make sure holiday makers had a brilliant time and now the young greedy generation have totally lost all reality on life. I'll raise a glass upto the AIPP because they were in a very sticky situation with my evidence during the hearing as they were shocked at the extent of some of the things that was well out of their remit, but once I proved that some of their codes had been broken by the developer they had no choice but to strip them of their membership, but at the hearing its the first time i've experienced anything like it but regarding the use of the solicitor in question, the developer stated that this solicitor was completely indipendant????? but the solicitor had my sales agreement on their desk, and they had read through it and had done all the relavent searches????? At the hearing the developer said they would never have adviced clients to use this solicitor as it is against the Law????????? I laughed myself to sleep that night, that was just one thing but the book I will be writing on my experiences will have even more belters!!!! This developers downfall is the fact I have kept every single correspondence, every email exchanged, recorded letters sent and them simple not getting back to me once, because it seems they are above the Law and don't have to obey to rules but The AIPP have given me some faith

Which is really going to effect them


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We had an email from that developer recently asking us to go and see them about marketing their properties. We ignored it
They are one of the developers we have said from the beginning we would never touch with a barge pole. We had personal experience of their lies having been foolish enough to allow them to bamboozle us when we first bought in Cyprus. We were lucky in that we paid cash for the property and we used our own lawyer not their pet one
When we took a copy of the draught contract to our lawyer she took one look at it and ripped it up. She then drew up a contract which protected our interests. The developer was not happy but they either accepted it or we would not have bought from them. When the time came that we wanted to sell thanks to the contract we had no problems.


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We had an email from that developer recently asking us to go and see them about marketing their properties. We ignored it
> They are one of the developers we have said from the beginning we would never touch with a barge pole. We had personal experience of their lies having been foolish enough to allow them to bamboozle us when we first bought in Cyprus. We were lucky in that we paid cash for the property and we used our own lawyer not their pet one
> When we took a copy of the draught contract to our lawyer she took one look at it and ripped it up. She then drew up a contract which protected our interests. The developer was not happy but they either accepted it or we would not have bought from them. When the time came that we wanted to sell thanks to the contract we had no problems.



That's the proper way to do things, I was 26 when I bought in Paphos 2007 so really didn't have any experience of buying abroad but they had the AIPP membership so I assumed they were a proper regulated company, they are probably the biggest and have no regard at all for their customers once monies have been collected and contracts exchanged. But they sliped up with me because I am not back down :boxing:


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

The cracks are starting to appear!


----------



## ellados (Dec 8, 2010)

Good luck for the 18th Jan Joe


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for messages

I will keep everyone updated


----------

